# So sad, Officer saying goodby to K9 Partner



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Brought tears to my eyes. 

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2009/10/15/goodbye.to.k9.wfmz


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:'( me too. what a beautiful boy


----------



## dexter_e (Oct 12, 2009)

It's very unfortunate. I hope none of us have a painful breakaway from our dogs =(


----------

